# Which is the Highest pay Company for freshers (UG) in India



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi

I amazed wen IT giants came in to our On-Campus Placement and told their pay...

Some of them are...
i) Microsoft - Take HOME - 9Lacs /Annum 
ii) DE Shaw - Net - 10.06 lacs 
iii) Yahoo 7-10 lacs! 

And i am in ANna University... 

But they r expecting mainly CS Branch!! 

And any other Company at any other college gives PAY like this???


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 24, 2007)

Schlumber: above 40 lacs!!!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 24, 2007)

@Ganeshkumar welcome to the "IT" world.


----------



## mail2and (Jul 24, 2007)

You'd love to hear what Goldman Sachs or Lehman Brothers pays to IIT-ians.


----------



## sam_1710 (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm from Amrita University, here one of my seniors from ECE got selected in Microsoft,  the pay is a whooping *12.02* lacs!!!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 24, 2007)

^^ my ears r anxious... pls tell 
btw even google hired two guys from mumbai for 9lacs p.a.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 24, 2007)

I am in 4th year.............and I am looking forward for some good company. Hey can any one suggest me some extra qualification to get selected in microsoft..."I just love being a part of microsoft".


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 24, 2007)

^^ 
1) great programming skills
2) win competitions all over
3) Get Smart 
4) Score Great
5) Must Have Excellent Knowledge
6) Must be in a good college....So that microsoft vists your college


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 24, 2007)

Or get MVP award and ur chances will increase to get a job in Microsoft.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 24, 2007)

man am soo sad that its very tough........really...but i have hope and confident on abilitiy...only need to work hard...which is of course hard


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 24, 2007)

in a few mins replies r pouring... 

Now thinking of ggoing 3 years back and selecting CS from my college and studying well  

*Any companies like these allowing all departments! or atleast circuit depts ??*



			
				ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> Schlumber: above 40 lacs!!!


 
 For UG freshers!!! let them take 35lacs frm my pay..... i am ready to go into it for jus 5 lacsss



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> You'd love to hear what Goldman Sachs or Lehman Brothers pays to IIT-ians.


yes!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 24, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Or get MVP award and ur chances will increase to get a job in Microsoft.


yaa..I  dream to be a part of MVP family..but I think that is a tough dream. I think I  have to start learining languages to be placed in microsoft.Can you suggest me  what language should I start with.Before let me say..I am zero in JAVA and  dot net.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 25, 2007)

are those indian salaries?


----------



## amol48 (Jul 25, 2007)

Google paid 2 students from PICT, Pune a package of 12L Last year


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 25, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> Before let me say..I am zero in JAVA and  dot net.


If u know c then C# will be easy for u, c# is a great language.
and knowledge of java will decrease ur chance for getting into Ms....lol...just joking


----------



## Goten (Jul 25, 2007)

Schlumberger pays about 46 lakhs per annum.

To civilians.

Peace~~~!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 25, 2007)

Goten said:
			
		

> Schlumberger pays about 46 lakhs per annum.
> 
> To civilians.
> 
> Peace~~~!



That is near the salary of the vice-president of Tata Consultancy Services here in Kolkata.  

I doubt the genuinity of the salaries for freshers that is posted here except for Yahoo and Google and except those from the IIT's and the IIM's.  





			
				sam_1710 said:
			
		

> I'm from Amrita University, here one of my seniors from ECE got selected in Microsoft,  the pay is a whooping *12.02* lacs!!!



After almost 6 years of service, I get around half of that mentioned above.    and I am happy with it.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 25, 2007)

^^ yes dude in bangalore students frm top colleges get placed in google and ms with 10~12 lac pay..believe it or not...but it ture.

i had even met 1 fellow who got placed in google....
he wrote the test in campus placements he performed well...hence he was called for interview

he told me google sent a car to pick him up and then the interview was very casual he said


----------



## jithudigitised (Jul 25, 2007)

r the people worth that salary or its their luck also........


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 25, 2007)

But I dont know the logic .....

My brother's frnd who is also frm Anna University... after two and half years experience getting arnd 5.5 lacs... But Now in Anna University, Next Month Oracle is coming for placement with 6Lacs ... 

Already for us Microsoft took 2 ppl and then DEShaw took 4 ppl...

For UG Freshers 46lacs?? Worth?? while TCS, infosys, Wipro,...... all r giving 3 lacs after hike frm last years 2.4L


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 25, 2007)

if ur in iit...then u might get 40 lacs...and yes they deserve it
only 2 or 3 max out of all IITs get such software jobs
those top guys really are very very smart at coding...i hv this friend of mine in iit powai
he wins all national and international competitions.....get internships in US and EUROPE !! get paid while studying big time !
he just returned from France...he interned there i some company this summer...

one such smart guy can create a product and come out with solutions and ideas which will later earn the company millions !!

also in any given projects they really make hell lots of contributions and improvements...without them those products will not be what they are if they had'nt worked on it..!!


----------



## Edburg (Jul 25, 2007)

After reading all this my pay package of 3.05 seems paltry..... that too not take home pay....

@digitized....really ?? i was hoping to reach that amount in a couple of years...i am too in CTS joining 2008.

Any of u guys want to form a group to improve and share their talent to get placed in these companies......

besides i am doing my final year BE in PAnimalar Engg col...affliated to Anna University....but no such campuses available here....only CTS,Wipro,etc


----------



## casanova (Jul 25, 2007)

Man, I am amazed 40 lakhs for freshers. Any other way for fresheres to get into big companies like Microsoft, Google without being in a good college.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 30, 2007)

does microsoft or google provide any off campus interviews??...i study at heritage in kolkata...and the max salaray here was given by a company..dunno the name..last year..6.5 lakhs...the averga sal is round 3.85 lakhs....but microsoft hardly visits kolkata....and i would like to know wats the difference between private colls and govt colls wen it cums to placements..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 30, 2007)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> and i would like to know wats the difference between private colls and govt colls wen it cums to placements..


Govnt college and private college does not matter when it comes to placement.Matter is college itself.There are many Govt colleges who are extremely good..anf there are free private college also who are extremely good.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 30, 2007)

Cisco come couple of days back....offered 8.2 

@MIT - Pune


----------



## Pathik (Jul 30, 2007)

man does schlumberger come to any mumbai college??? i wd give a hand to work for that kinda package..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 30, 2007)

^^ Yes only IIT but....sadly.....!!
but u can do MS in USA and get a even better job after your BE
but ensure that u get good marks through out your BE !!

better the track record ( percentages in PAST EXAMS ) better US University !

am very sure of this i met ESBEE consultancy b'lore and even paid 10k for consultancy !!

but if your a good student and do MS with good grades u will get a job with say atleast 30 lac salary that's what ppl at ESBEE Told me soo


----------



## casanova (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info aks. But, what if I do my M.Sc; Comp Science and followed by a P.Hd in System Computing.

Can I get 50 lacs/month


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 31, 2007)

where in india ?? in IIT ?? i dont kow man.....coz that salary in IIT is only for freshers or may be dual degree...that's what i read in news papers !!
do it in US !! 
but did u mean Mtech ??


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 31, 2007)

In my college... i.e. Anna University.. Chennai

DEShaw - 4 students
Microsoft - 2
Yahoo - 16 (Think)
Cisco - 18
IBM - 7

these r alll dream companies for us... already mentioned pay of first three.. others.. Cisco and IBM provides 5.8 and 5.3 resp....

They all mainly prefer CS dept. also IT!


----------



## cynosure (Jul 31, 2007)

Do Rockstar and Valve come for campus interviews.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 31, 2007)

dude are u sure MS only 2 lacs ??


----------



## Edburg (Jul 31, 2007)

^^he was refering to 2 students got palced in MS

@Ganesh i am in Panimalar Engg col affliated to anna university.....got a job in cts.....but there will be off campus like those in affliated colleges can attend interviews in anna university right ? when is it coming and will these top companies come then and what will be eligibility ? i have only 79% sad that i dont reach 80..i think i will miss those cause of these.....


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 31, 2007)

I dont think those huge companies wuld come for Anna University affliated colleges... U will get only mass reqruiters like tcs......

MS will get only a very few and for that it is not possible to keep test for thousands...... ...
which dept u r from? and can i know ur name!

And tmrw is Infomatica comes for us which is also a dream co. pays arnd 6 not sure..

other huge pay companies coming for Anna Univ are ...
Oracle, IOCL, BPCL, CA, ......


----------



## Edburg (Jul 31, 2007)

i am Praveen Edburg from IT branch



> and tmrw is Infomatica comes for us which is also a dream co. pays arnd 6 not sure..
> 
> other huge pay companies coming for Anna Univ are ...
> Oracle, IOCL, BPCL, CA, ......



these too come exclusive for u guys right ?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 1, 2007)

I am too sad man..!!!

i GOT EVERYTHING IN CEG except CS and ECE and in MIT I got all!!.. But i left those all and went for E&I !! 

And now i am  

Anyway dont worry man we work for one or two years in cts,tcs,like that and jump to those


----------



## Edburg (Aug 1, 2007)

and u got selected in which one ?

yeah....may be later we can join...but...


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 2, 2007)

me in Wipro -  VLSI Domain!!

If I get chance will get into good Electronics company!!!


----------



## xbonez (Aug 2, 2007)

do EA guys come for placement to any college in india??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 2, 2007)

What about those who are in graphics and animation industry how much they get p.a?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 2, 2007)

I am starting to cry now...
You guys are from so famous universities....

OK here is my question...
I am a BCA student right now and will do MCA and maybe MTech after it.
How much is my chance of getting a job in Micr0Soft if I manage to get above 90% in each of my college exams... and I am not in a famous college right now...(money problems.  )

How much % I will need in my BCA to get the admission in the topmost college offering MCA in banglore or Pune? Is 92% enough? I think I can push to 96% at most...
Can I get addmission with these type of % and keeping in mind that I completed BCA from a less known college.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 3, 2007)

^^Try to get into the Pune University MCA program, or try for MCA in Delhi. got no idea about B'lore


----------



## max_demon (Aug 3, 2007)

What Should i do next  ?

I am really confused about what to do next i m in 9th right now and tecchie boy ....What to do next?


----------



## Chirag (Aug 3, 2007)

Yea what abt those in animation and gfx industry??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 3, 2007)

What about IGNOU's MCA? 



			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> What Should i do next  ?
> 
> I am really confused about what to do next i m in 9th right now and tecchie boy ....What to do next?


You r in 9th?abey 9th mein toh mujhe computer ka kuch bhi nahi pata tha.12th ke baad hi kiya sab kuch.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 3, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> What Should i do next  ?
> 
> I am really confused about what to do next i m in 9th right now and tecchie boy ....What to do next?



i'll give u an idea...do tenth... 

just kidding. in fact tenth is the last year for u to enjoy. learn some languages, do some courses releated to computers. tenth is easy so if u study just two months before boards u can still score well. once u get in 11th and 12th, life ends. i'm in 12th right now, and my life is totally screwed up with all the studies at school as well as preparing for engg entrances


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 3, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> What Should i do next  ?
> 
> I am really confused about what to do next i m in 9th right now and tecchie boy ....What to do next?


you need nothing to thik now..just enjoy with ur studies...and do some tricky with ur computers.  ..and concentrate on ur boards.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 3, 2007)

And today for us Schlumberger came.. and pay is 6.8lacs

and on monday Juno online is coming and pay is arnd 5lacs!


----------



## xbonez (Aug 3, 2007)

does electronic arts recruit from indian colleges??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 3, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> does electronic arts recruit from indian colleges??


Oye wait for 3-4 years game development companies like EA,Atari will set up their development centres in India.Wait kar meri tarah.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 3, 2007)

^ I asked the same kinda question (and you have asked the same question before ). It looks like the answer is simple NO 

Just look at what kinda people *VALVE* recruit:

 Our beliefs about work environments are pretty simple: give talented and experienced people the tools they need, the colleagues who will stimulate them, and the opportunity to build games they want to play. We are constantly on the lookout for self-motivated, self-directed individuals who are interested in all aspects of building great entertainment experiences.     The people who work at Valve are multi-talented, with expertise in one or two particular areas. We don’t have managers or producers of any kind. We tend to hire senior people who have shipped several titles before arriving here. And we have also hired a few people right out of school when we've been impressed by an interesting game, mod, or level that the candidate built.
*We are always looking for smart, talented, creative, interesting people who are solving or creating interesting problems—people who will make our products and our company the best in the industry.*
     If you  think Valve sounds like the place for you, feel free to contact us even if you don't see a specific job listing that matches your background.

This sends chill down my spine


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi frnds....

and on monday for us... EBAY is coming!! i think pay is arnd 8lacs!!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 10, 2007)

in which have u got through, Ganesh?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 11, 2007)

Well guys I am a different story all together I left AFMC(armed forces medical college),pune in which i got a all India rank of 21 to do engineering in not so famous GGSIPU,Delhi in E.C.E..And I want to tell the peoples who are mourning over the fact that they didn't get to have C.S.E. and I.T. as their engineering subjects.They are two worst streams to study in India unless they are doing it from I.I.T.'s.What you eventually become are coders not programmers.

I think I will go for M.Tech from a good college through GATE after my engineering.I would like to be a chip designer eventually.

Last year TCS made bulk recruitments from our college giving an average of 2.4L with a min. of 1.8L(This is so disheartening).Infosys made only 1-2 giving 6lac or so.Some foreign country government recruited a guy to work in their nuclear reactor at 40L(but that really ain't that large actually cos cost of living there is way higher there).

And even in elite colleges like I.I.T.'s have the same salary packages except for the top 10-20% students.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 11, 2007)

^^ Yes there is a difference b/w a coder and programmer.But what are the differences in salaries of a coder and programmer?


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 11, 2007)

what is the diff btw coder and programmer?

and this is not true that comp sci or IT from college except IIT is useless.

if u wanna go into IT then these branches are the best whatever u say.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 11, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> in which have u got through, Ganesh?



I got offer from Wipro - VLSI Domain!

If i get chance.... I try to jump frm there....  

And For us BPCL and HP r coming on Tuesday! 

BPCL pay arnd 5 lacs think so
and HP 4.2 Lacs

I am basically frm E&I... but my intrest is towards SOftware and Embedded systems... So try to jump towards that!!



			
				tgpraveen said:
			
		

> .........
> 
> and this is not true that comp sci or IT from college except IIT is useless.
> 
> if u wanna go into IT then these branches are the best whatever u say.



Wat i think is if u r studying in a reputed college... then it wuld certainly help! bcaus very good companies will recruit only those frm standard colleges! Wat i heard!

But other college student can try to jump only through their experience!!!

As for as our college... ANNA UNIVERSITY! If u r a little above avg student of CS and IT branch.... U can get a offer frm very good companies with pay of minimum 50000rs. PM in INDIA!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> ^^ Yes there is a difference b/w a coder and programmer.But what are the differences in salaries of a coder and programmer?


A programmer is kinda project leader,he\she is given a part(or something like that) of the software or solution(whatever).Now a programmer has many coders under him and he actually tells him exactly what to do.Bottomlinerogrammers have the oppurtunity to use their brains and actually influence the final product but coders just type some s*** everyday and then goes back to home to sleep.A coder is given a 'terminal' i.e. a monitor+keyboard+mouse connected to a shared server for processor and memory et al.I would rather take my PC there than work there on these dummies.Of course if you are talented and hard working you can too become a programmer but it will take years and I,personally dont think anyone can stay with an IT company for more than a few Years.

As far as salary difference is concerned there is a huge difference.A programmer can expect to get what 20-30 coders get combined together.

The difference is only that programmers are usually PG's(and higher) in their field which makes them highly specific to a particular job.

MY advise please please dont go for jobs after your ug's(give the tests incase you are not able to get through a good college for pg's) and work harder to get into a good college for your pg's.The salaries after our graduation is very tempting(BTW did I tell you some of our college students accepted offers of 1.8L/annum from TCS.And they were actually celebrating.duh).Salaries are more tempting cos of all the money and resources we have put in and you are now fed up of books and all But use your brains a PG will be worth the time and effort.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 11, 2007)

well 1 thing is sure.. As a programmer u get job satisfaction while a coder doesnt.. There is just mindless labour in just coding..


----------



## cynosure (Aug 11, 2007)

^^ I always wanted to do a PG in whatever stream I go (I can also try my hand @PhD ). So what exactly is the PG course of CSE?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 11, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> ^^ I always wanted to do a PG in whatever stream I go (I can also try my hand @PhD ). So what exactly is the PG course of CSE?


PG is the primary reason I selected E.C.E. because it has relatively more options at PG level.

After UG in CSE you have many choices to go for.Get good scores in GATE to do whatever you like and have more options to choose from.Look for the courses and their requirements at universities websites like 
www.du.ac.in Delhi university
www.ipu.ac.in IP university,Delhi

You can easily find others by googling.And please do tell us which course you liked after going through the sites.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 11, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> What Should i do next  ?
> 
> I am really confused about what to do next i m in 9th right now and tecchie boy ....What to do next?


great !!! still in 9th !!! slog it out and get into IIT Bombay !!! You will have great future !!!!!

and i completely agree with The Devil himself he is right !!!!!

if u want a good job Mtech or MS is a must Only BE will get u a Coder @ infy of tcs !!!!

i dont know abt what BE grads get in MS and GOOGLE...i think even they are coders !! just keeping fingers crossed so that if i get into 1 i can join without further studies ! or go for PG later after 1-2 years !


----------



## cynosure (Aug 11, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> PG is the primary reason I selected E.C.E. because it has relatively more options at PG level.
> 
> After UG in CSE you have many choices to go for.Get good scores in GATE to do whatever you like and have more options to choose from.Look for the courses and their requirements at universities websites like
> www.du.ac.in Delhi university
> ...



 Instead of answering my question you gave me a query to solve .
Anyways will try searching and let you guys know.

I know only about Mtech in CSE. But if it exists or not, I dont know. But what exactly are they going to teach us in Mtech? More languages??


----------



## Pathik (Aug 11, 2007)

what r the PG otions for IT??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 11, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> Instead of answering my question you gave me a query to solve .
> Anyways will try searching and let you guys know.
> 
> First of all I think you dont like languahes I dont know why.But ask anybody they will say that a programmer knows around 10 languages(covering almost all types) ant is proficient in atleast a couple of them.My proficient I mean they can really do wonderfull things with them.
> ...


MTech in CSE exists!!! Atleast I know this for sure cos my university(IP,Delhi) also conducts CSE dual degree(B.Tech+M.Tech) programmes.I don't know what do they teach in it maybe a specific application of languages like data interpretation.I am just guessing though.

Actually getting into a IIM is the dream of almost every engineering student but not only its risky but also the managerial jobs may not suit everybody(including me).


I remember my Botany teacher(he is my idol) once said"Beta wherever you go just give your best and you will be successful"


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 11, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> A programmer is kinda project leader,he\she is given a part(or something like that) of the software or solution(whatever).Now a programmer has many coders under him and he actually tells him exactly what to do.Bottomlinerogrammers have the oppurtunity to use their brains and actually influence the final product but coders just type some s*** everyday and then goes back to home to sleep.A coder is given a 'terminal' i.e. a monitor+keyboard+mouse connected to a shared server for processor and memory et al.I would rather take my PC there than work there on these dummies.Of course if you are talented and hard working you can too become a programmer but it will take years and I,personally dont think anyone can stay with an IT company for more than a few Years.
> 
> As far as salary difference is concerned there is a huge difference.A programmer can expect to get what 20-30 coders get combined together.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the reply mate.Very well explained. But i am doing MCA from IGNOU whats the scope?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks like I am famous here.Just joking.I have done a lot of research as to what seems to be good and what is actually good for me so thats why I guess can tell a lot of things to you guys which nobody will tell you normally.

Hey MCA from IGNOU-regular or through correspondence?You can always go for MTech after that.But be prepared for highest levels of competition because of very few seats at PG level in India.A rough estimate In India no. of PG seats for a particular field is near about one tenth of UG seats for that field.SO its kinda tough.

Hey mods what about making this thread sticky.I think it will help a lot of us.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Aug 11, 2007)

The highest pay is in the financial services industry, and not for credit card salespersons , for domestic positions you can expect starting pay in the range of 6-20 lacs p.a., however, the amounts quoted over 10 usually includes the monetized values of a bunch of perks like annual bonuses as well.  A few examples include SEBI= 6.5, ICICI Sec=13, ARCIL=16 and ATKearney=18. The downside is that you have to be from the top few institutes.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 11, 2007)

@ the devil I am doing MCA from IGNOU correspondence hi hai.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> @ the devil I am doing MCA from IGNOU correspondence hi hai.



Man correspondance don't sound right to me.I hope you have a good understanding of your subjects.You can either go for a job after MCA but it wont be a high fly one but a simple regular It job.Or burn midnight oils and prepare for your PG entrance exams and do Mtech.

BEST OF LUCK FOR YOUR FUTURE.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 11, 2007)

^^ I am interested in making my future in graphics and animation.Thats why i have started a course from MAAC.I am doing MCA just for a degree now.I know i would be going nowhere after doing MCA i will become just a coder.Whats your views on graphics and animations?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 12, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> ^^ I am interested in making my future in graphics and animation.Thats why i have started a course from MAAC.I am doing MCA just for a degree now.I know i would be going nowhere after doing MCA i will become just a coder.Whats your views on graphics and animations?



First of all concentrate on your degree these MAAC's can't be your base.You have ti have a good degree.These can't be just addons but not the base of your carrer.

Graphics and animation-sounds interesting but very difficult to have a carrer in these fields in India.But it is expected to grow.Better days are going to come.If you are really into it then go for it but if you are doing it just a job then it's not a good idea as of now.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 12, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> First of all concentrate on your degree these MAAC's can't be your base.You have ti have a good degree.These can't be just addons but not the base of your carrer.
> 
> Graphics and animation-sounds interesting but very difficult to have a carrer in these fields in India.But it is expected to grow.Better days are going to come.If you are really into it then go for it but if you are doing it just a job then it's not a good idea as of now.


Yaar i am into graphics and animation.And its way better than becoming a coder.I am good at coding also but my interest is in gfx.It's scope will increase in India.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 12, 2007)

Told you mate this industry is bound to grow but it may take years.One of my friend is also into it inspite of the fact he is a great programmer.If you are really into it then go for it BUT do your MCA too in case you want to change directions in later stages of your career.Keep your doors open thats it.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 12, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Told you mate this industry is bound to grow but it may take years.One of my friend is also into it inspite of the fact he is a great programmer.If you are really into it then go for it BUT do your MCA too in case you want to change directions in later stages of your career.Keep your doors open thats it.


Yeah lol thats why i am doing MCA.So that i can secure myself in the future. Thanx for your suggestions and help.


----------



## Edburg (Aug 12, 2007)

guys can u suggest which one is better ?
Being a software engineer or a network engineer ?

I was selected thruogh placements in a software job but i am interested in networks more...although i can do both without any probs

Now some say that career growth and scope in netowrks field is not that good compared to software.....others say the opposite.....i cant make up my mind which way to go now.....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 12, 2007)

Edburg said:
			
		

> guys can u suggest which one is better ?
> Being a software engineer or a network engineer ?
> 
> I was selected thruogh placements in a software job but i am interested in networks more...although i can do both without any probs
> ...



Thats good you got selected in both now you have a choice.As far as the choice goes purely your decision.I would have chosen software maybe I am biased cos I love programming.


----------



## Edburg (Aug 12, 2007)

i want to climb up the ladder quickly...in terms of pay package 
i am willing to learn continuously in my career which is a must in n/w industry.....and i have heard s/w field is monotonous and highly stressful....can cope up with it but still.....

Among my seniors very few(1) have gone into network industry but their starting pay package is higher than software counterparts........still cannot decide which one to go.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ Go for networking if you have good knowledge about it.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 12, 2007)

I think Cisco certification courses too available!! i think cisco is great networking company to enetr!

Is it advisable to do that??


----------



## Edburg (Aug 12, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> I think Cisco certification courses too available!! i think cisco is great networking company to enetr!
> 
> Is it advisable to do that??



yeah i have done cisco CCNA and can do CCNP and further but only if i am damn sure that this will get me better job.....but unfortunately Cisco came only to anna university and i dont know how i enter it.....

@gaurau indian,yeah i have knowledge about networking but even know softwares but i need to know the better one to choose as my career......

guys i just need to know

1.Is there more career growth and scope for networking compared with s/w jobs ?
2.Will i get comparable or better pay package as software jobs ?

My criteria is to get higher pay packages in short time and i am willing to study throughout my career....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 12, 2007)

@Edburg you can even start your own business in networking.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 12, 2007)

I need details on CCNA.... for my frnd!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 12, 2007)

Edburg said:
			
		

> i want to climb up the ladder quickly...in terms of pay package
> i am willing to learn continuously in my career which is a must in n/w industry.....



DO MS !! dont expect to climb up without PG !!

so this now is the official career thread


----------



## Edburg (Aug 12, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> @Edburg you can even start your own business in networking.


haha i am not into this managing thing yet as of now....may be later.

@Ganesh.....CCNA is relatively tough compared to those other computer courses given....but with the proper materials and resources and if one has interest then not much to worry....can clear it...but biggest prob is that 85%  is pass mark and exam fees is $150 my friends attended some institutions for it but never got much knowledge from it....me just internet resources and some CBTs....there are ways to pass thru braindumps but not recommended.....for more info visit here

@aks_win yeah i am thinking of it...but i really am tired of BE itself and may be after a couple of years i will go for PG.....is correspondence of no value ?

and in networking itself there are a lot to be learnt so i dont think i m goin to learn something new there....in PG


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 12, 2007)

ok guys what advice would u give to me i am abut to join colelge in a few days for
BE in comp sci . my college is ok. not the most recognised ones. but still one of the better ones.
i have 4 yrs of BE.

what should i do now? what shuld be my mindset? and how should i prepare for future?
i am intrested in doing PG.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2007)

Edburg said:
			
		

> haha i am not into this managing thing yet as of now....may be later.
> 
> @Ganesh.....CCNA is relatively tough compared to those other computer courses given....but with the proper materials and resources and if one has interest then not much to worry....can clear it...but biggest prob is that 85%  is pass mark and exam fees is $150 my friends attended some institutions for it but never got much knowledge from it....me just internet resources and some CBTs....there are ways to pass thru braindumps but not recommended.....for more info visit here
> 
> ...


There is nothing like a real normal degree... a correspondence degree doesnt hold much value... tho its still better than no degree...


----------



## Edburg (Aug 13, 2007)

^^thx....some(almost all) companies arrange for doing PG for their employees in a reputed instituions.....are they just correspondence or something different ? They too have value equal to correspondance even if it is from a highly reputed institution ??

@tgpraveen....i am not an expert in this...but what i realised is that be fully aware of the current situation and industry needs....and do ur degree well....participate(if possible win) in various competitions and projects of your interest and be the best in them.....companies will fight for u...


----------



## Pathik (Aug 13, 2007)

^^ at Edburg could u give examples of wich type of competitions to participate in??? cos i almost wasted my 1st yr in engg and want to do something good now...
also about the PG degree u r talking about i think it wd be a correspondence one only..


----------



## Edburg (Aug 13, 2007)

Well i always wanted to join in Microsoft or Google or Apple...u know th top most reputed instuitions........but i dont have any thing to back up my resume....i wud love to get something >= MVP award or win in some competitions held by/at international events/organizations......so that i can prove to be a top performer and get a job in them easily.....but iam not sure if that is a good idea...

and the PG degree i was talking about was that...accenture offers its employees some course in Cambridge university and CTS offers MS in Bits pilani and so on....

@pathiks...so u r in 2nd year now ? which col ? me in final year...wasted my entire engineering time period(though a decent job)...now want to somehow get into the top instituitions...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 19, 2007)

Guys do your pg full time than doing it part time (or correspondence).I assure you that the time invested will be worth it.Try to get into a good institution for pg and then see your career flying.Jobs after ug are just not good and specific(read no or very less growth) better create a niche for yourself and be a specialist.

According to me companies like Google,Microsoft,etc are good  nice cool to work for but I fell they are quite saturated now but newer companies have got potential for growth and development and I think employees grow with their companies.This is what I think.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 19, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> According to me companies like Google,Microsoft,etc are good  nice cool to work for but I fell they are quite saturated now but newer companies have got potential for growth and development and I think employees grow with their companies.This is what I think.


But companies like Google and Microsoft offers great package.New company cant manage that much package.And no will ever wish to join a new company when he/she has option like Microsoft and Google


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 19, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> i almost wasted my 1st yr in engg and want to do something good now...



same here


----------



## dark_side_of_the_moon (Aug 19, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> same here


and here


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 19, 2007)

tgpraveen said:
			
		

> what should i do now? what shuld be my mindset? and how should i prepare for future?
> i am intrested in doing PG.



1) study nicely get good marks in all subjects no matter even if its civil or whatever 
2) become a master in C prog !
3) if u in b'lore or mumbai participate in all IT Competetions !! Try to Win ! well even in your city !!
4) find out more about google code jam and M$ competetions !
5) Work hard 
6) try to do a PG ! 

also check this out 
*www.techenclave.com/forums/must-read-articles-us-computer-science-87711.html


----------



## Pathik (Aug 19, 2007)

hey nice link man... 
btw i see there are many 2nd yr engg students here..


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 19, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> cos i almost wasted my 1st yr in engg and want to do something good now....


Same here..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> There is nothing like a real normal degree... a correspondence degree doesnt hold much value... tho its still better than no degree...


abey kyu tension de raha hai. I am doing MCA from IGNOU.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 19, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> hey nice link man...
> btw i see there are many 2nd yr engg students here..



I agree man I am also a second year engineering student.Maybe we should form a group of some sort.......lols


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 28, 2007)

and i have just entered first yr a week back and i think myyr is also gonna go waste only
AAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!
 how do i prevent it?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 28, 2007)

1. Read 5 point someone
2. Dont give in to the system
3. Dont waste time in classes.


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 28, 2007)

pathiks in which college r u?
i am also frm mumbai.
and what shuld i do to get good marks in first sem i am yet to join any tutions is it necessary to join them
if so then which are the best esp. for EM and CP

i am in kj somaiya


----------



## cynosure (Aug 28, 2007)

tgpraveen said:
			
		

> and i have just entered first yr a week back and i think myyr is also gonna go waste only
> AAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!
> how do i prevent it?



Same here man, but my halat wont be as bad as yours. 1st year is so boring, most of the things are from class 12th.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 28, 2007)

wow where am I...these guys make wat I manage in a year...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 28, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> 1. Read 5 point someone
> 2. Dont give in to the system
> 3. Dont waste time in classes.



Completely agree dude.I just cleared my second semester(My parents are shocked to see that I didn't get any back).

MY recommendations:
1.Don't bother going to classes.
2.Read novels and play games to kill time
3.Try your luck with all pretty girls in your class.Abstain from hitting on 'senoir' gals,atleast your first semester.
4.LEARN C.master c language.You got enough free time.you will need it in 2nd semester and perhaps all your life.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 28, 2007)

I m in DJSCOE, Vile Parle...
and yea try to make some good friends.. and a good gf... she ll support thru out engg..
and IMO there isnt any need to do any classes... I didnt do any and managed 57% in da 1st sem.. and i dont feel bad.. many people i know took many classes and ended up wit 2-3 kts..
Also many of ur fellow students ll try to discourage u and convince u to do classes... but dont yield to them...
also enjoy as much as u can... just study seriously during the study leave... thats enuf for fkin MU..


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 28, 2007)

Guys.. I wrote this article for Deep's Blog - Regrading careers and stuffs like that..

*www.whoisdeep.com/2007/08/28/so-are-you-doing-what-you-wanted-to-or/

For the dudes who worry if they'll get a job after college.


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 28, 2007)

@drgrudge

my case is entirely different
i love computers and love technology since VERY early age and am now in first yr comp engg till here it's good
but the problem is that my college is very bad i dont reallly see a bright future 
this especially coz i had hoped to get a college thru aieee or jee but things didnt work out

AND NOWADAYS i am very depressed and keep sulking i just dont understand what to do
and hence am loosing intrest in studies which i thought wud never happen coz earlier i liked studying

what is the advice of u all ppl?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ same as me.. but now i have recovered..
dont waste ur first year as i did..


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 28, 2007)

what should i do so that my first yr doesnt go to waste?
and should i give aieee again next yr?
11th 12th mein i had prepared so if i study for another 2 months say in jan onwards
 i can do something 
do u think i will have time in jan feb and will it be worth it?

also what can i do to improve my resume while in first yr


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 28, 2007)

tgpraveen- 
I've seen many people passing out of college under my eyes and from what I observe - 
1. College is a medium only. Unless you're studying in Top insti's like IITs/NITs etc.., it doesn't make any difference. 
2. Don't blame your college if you don't get placed or scoring less marks (than you expect). 
3. Your life is your hands. You make or break it. Hardly none is responsible for the sh!t/high that you go through. 


Dude, enjoy life. Do what you like. You'll never regret it later. 

Imagine this:
1. You study in [insert some kick A55 college], score distinction and come out. You get a 'decent job' in a software company earning good salary. You go to work morning and come back evening. Life goes like this till 56 years. You miss all the good things in life, miss family life, watch your kids grow, take time your yourself, travel places, etc.... by the time you regret your decision, it's too late. 

2. You study in _some_ (be it IIT or any college down the road) college. You do what you like (ie doing assignments that you care of, researching things, take interest and have fun in general). You end up not getting placed or after some time. Your friends who studied with you are in a good position, your family/friends/relatives/ppl you know talk abt you. You give a damn abt what they talk. You continue to do what matters most to you, which makes you happy, passionate about (be in some freelance job, software engg, mechanic, chef, manager, whatever that's your 'dream job'). ultimately your hardwork pays off. Maybe you might not earn as much as your counterparts, but your life rocks. *You live a life not work a life.* 

Which you want to choose? 1 or 2? 30k a month and suck till you die or 10k a month and be happy? 


'_If you work for a living, why do you kill yourself working?_' - Tuco from the movie - Il Buono, il brutto, il cattivo


----------



## Pathik (Aug 29, 2007)

^^ great post...
btw are u also an engineer???


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 29, 2007)

drgrudge what do u do ???? some nice advice there.......

i had one question !! are sure ?? abt that sofware jobs ?? goto office daily at morning and come back in the evening and so on for years...and miss out everying thing ??

i never will join infosys or wipro etc.....but can u tell me what are the timings for these companys....what about MS and google ???
i actually want to start up my own business and do something innovative ! but this way is very tough and might run into debts


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 29, 2007)

pathiks, aks_win - 
Read this article to know my story and what I do right now... 
*www.whoisdeep.com/2007/08/28/so-are-you-doing-what-you-wanted-to-or/


aks_win - 
I dunno man for sure. But I took the example of the software. Maybe I'm wrong. You should ask anyone who's working in software company for 6-8 years to know what it is exactly. But from exp. and knowledge, software engg. life sucks (compared to the lifestyle I have or the one you should have)    and miss out all the good things in life. I have read that they themselves agree that the job is boring but they're doing for the pay. I'm not sure abt the working hours. Don't worry, most of times, you won't have anything to do initially. 

Doing your own business is the best thing that you can for your life. Sure the path is scary but rewarding as well.  I'm not an entrepreneur to comment on these topics.  


P.S: The above sentiments are my own and those are my opinion. The fact might be the opposite.


----------



## gofeddy (Aug 29, 2007)

*www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2006/07/10-reasons-you-should-never-get-a-job/

really good find....


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 29, 2007)

^^^great site daa...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 29, 2007)

whats Bad in trying in Indian Defense Forces , The life is very dynamic there,, though you are not paid that much ,

Once of my cousin join defense forces after graduating from DCE , Delhi 
when I asked he told that  for him 9-6 job sucks a lot , he wanted some dynamic and sober life , even less paid / //


----------



## eggman (Aug 29, 2007)

The thread's going offtopic now...............It should be renamed something like "Official Career Discussion Thread"............


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 29, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> The thread's going offtopic now...............It should be renamed something like "Official Career Discussion Thread"............


i completely agree i....request the mods and admins to rename it as official career thread and stick it..!!!


----------



## xbonez (Aug 30, 2007)

i'm currently in XII. my que is that i've been performing very well in Computer Science in XI and XII (C++). i scored 95+ in all exams. i'm also confident of getting 80%+ in my XII boards. so with these computer scores and board results is there any gud college i can get into without a entrance?? the entrance exams realy freak me out!!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nothing Gonna Happen without entrance exams , even To get admission in UP u have to sit for Entrance , or pay donations to get direct admission , but don't expect too much from those colleges


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 30, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> i'm currently in XII. my que is that i've been performing very well in Computer Science in XI and XII (C++). i scored 95+ in all exams. i'm also confident of getting 80%+ in my XII boards. so with these computer scores and board results is there any gud college i can get into without a entrance?? the entrance exams realy freak me out!!




No, in order to get into a good college (engineering/medical), you need to give entrance exams. Good marks in boards does not ensure entry to these technical colleges. I do not know if rules have changed now,  but when I gave the class XII boards in 1996 and got over 85%, that did not ensure entry to engineering. I had to get through the engineering entrance to get into college.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 30, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> i'm currently in XII. my que is that i've been performing very well in Computer Science in XI and XII (C++). i scored 95+ in all exams. i'm also confident of getting 80%+ in my XII boards. so with these computer scores and board results is there any gud college i can get into without a entrance?? the entrance exams realy freak me out!!



Arre bose entrance exams are not as tough as they seem to be.Be confident and you will clear them.

ANd besides dude every second student is getting 80%+ marks.SO entrance is a must.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 30, 2007)

Entrance exams rock.. I know many people who learn by rote and score insanely well in the boards... But the entrance exams are those which really test you..
just chill and do well.. good luck..


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Aug 30, 2007)

pls help *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66917 u will surely get high pay


----------

